# Audi WTCC?????



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

The World Touring Car Championship (WTCC) is growing and becoming more important. 
I think it would be nice to see Audis compete in WTCC.
Now I know the VW/Audi Group is represented by SEAT as a factory team and Audi wont come as a Factory as they have the Sportscar Racing/ Le Mans program with the R10.
BUT
WTCC uses the S2000 rules and these rules are used by almost every touring car championship across the world.
There are Audis competing in diffrent countries.
Swedish Touring Car Championship (STCC)








Kristoffersson Motorsport (Factory supported) has 3 Audi A4s in the STCC.
Russian Touring Car Championship (RTCC)








Sport Garage has 2 cars in the RTCC and also had 1 car at the European Touring Car Cup in October.
Both these championships use the S2000 rules, meaning that these Audis can be entered into the WTCC. As the cars are already developed a small factory team can easily be entered or privateer teams.
As far as I know 4WD is allowed with the S2000 rules thus Quattro can be used! (Im not sure but it is allowed in RTCC and STCC)








I hope privateers start competing with Audis in WTCC in 2007!










_Modified by lappies at 10:43 AM 12/9/2006_


----------

